# Birds at the Beach....



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Some friends and I went to the beach yesterday (I won't mention it was 70 at the beach  ) and I took some pictures of the birds there....some great pics of brown pelicans, which are appearing more and more lately, which is nice. Tons of seagulls and some little tiny birds that looked like mini gulls, not sure what those are. Enjoy.  
http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/BeachBirds


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great pictures, Maryjane! Thanks for sharing them with us!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for sharing, MJ...maybe those smaller birds are Sandpipers.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How beautiful. Thanks.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I thought they might be sandpipers....at least, that kept popping into my head , but I never got around to looking them up. The brown pelicans were especially cool to see.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Mary jane. So nice of you to share the photos with us.

My favorite is the one titled "georgeous"...it is and make you feel you are right there.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great photos! I could almost smell the salt spray.


----------

